
Boeing and Regulators Delayed Jetliner Fixes Prompted by Lion Air Crash - chmaynard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeing-and-regulators-delay-jetliner-fixes-prompted-by-lion-air-crash-11549821489
======
chmaynard
From the story: "Grounding even a relatively small number of 737 MAX aircraft
would throw a wrench into an airline’s operations and could lead to hundreds
of canceled and delayed flights."

Even worse, people might start asking hard questions about why the FAA
mandated MCAS and decided not to tell the pilots about it.

